# What is it?



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Ya'll.  Are we talking a laxitive? This bottle is 9 1/4" tall and 2 1/2" square. The embossing reads on one side "The Cuticura System Of Curing Constitutional Humors" The other side reads "Potter Drug & Chemical Co. Boston Mass. U.S.A." I'm sure it's pretty common but I've never heard of Constitutional Humors. ANY info would be appreciated. Thanks, Kelley


----------



## Saigonjoe (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, a bodily humor is a secretion such as a hormone and is also a semifluid such as blood or lymph. Humors determine a person's health or temperment. Contitutional means relating to the makeup (of the body)So, constitutional humor is a joke they tell during sessions at the Capitol. Hope this helps.
 Saigon Joe

 Old but good joke deleted [] - it's a family forum Joe!  - Admin


----------



## David E Dearden (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi I have The Cuticura/System of curing/comsttutonal humers/originated by Weeks & Potter Boston. Company formed in 1832 to 1902. Weeks and Potter marketed other remedies and became Weeks & Potter Compamy. Cuticura was trademarketed in 1878.
 There we other companies to produce Cuticura such as Sanford's Radical cure in 1879.
 One bottle aqua 9 3/16" by 2 1/2" by 2 1/2".
 David Dearden


----------



## Saigonjoe (Jan 8, 2004)

[] My apologies for the (deleted) joke. Ill be more cautious in the future. I guess Admin cured my constitutional humor. I'm an old man with old jokes, forgive me.
 Saigon Joe


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 8, 2004)

Joe is correct about the definition of "humor" in the biological sense -- it is any animal or plant fluid.  That is definition number 8 in my dictionary.

 Definition 9. is more germane here:
_Old Physiology_  one of the four elemental fluids of the body, blood, phlegm, black bile, and yellow bile, regarded as determining, by their relative proportions, a person's physical and mental constitution.

 This sound like a theory out of the Middle Ages, and probably is.  My guess is "curing humors" is code-speak for "getting intoxicated" on the alcohol and/or laudanum in this "medicine."

 ----------Harry Pristis


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thank you one and all.  Kelley


----------

